# Pretty good deal



## precaud (Jul 1, 2006)

After some thought and lots of reading, I decided that an electric chainsaw would really suit my needs better, and decided on the Makita UC4000. Happy accident, Amazon is having a 10% off promo on all Lawn & Garden products and have the UC4000 in stock... total price of $180 delivered. (BTW, the promo runs thru July 30th if you're lusting after something... )


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is the review from one of the people that bought one of the Makitas on Amazon. This guy needs to be in jail or a mental hospital.

"I wasn't aware that Makita made chain saws until my nephew told me about the UC4000 he saw on Amazon. The motor is quieter and much lighter than gas powered models with the same torque and horsepower. I bought him one for his birthday and he loves it. When he opened the box, he said he was the only kid in the first grade to have one. He earns extra money doing yard work and pruning his neighbor's trees when they aren't home. What he likes best is not having to buy gas and oil, and looking for a place to store the containers."


----------



## precaud (Jul 2, 2006)

First grade - yikes!


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

Just did my first serious cutting with the Makita, and it is an excellent saw. Low noise, VERY low vibration, and cuts just as well as my gas saw. The Stihl will only get used now where there's no electricity available. Highly recommended!


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 2, 2006)

everyone here thinks the Stihl /Husky are the saws to purchase. I think up till now I am the only one to point out the Makita Dolar Sacks are every bit as good or better. There electric  one like you bought, I believe is the best  electric saw available.
I make a living using Makita tools. They just flat out work day after day

 Too bad they did not make an electic splitter


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, in the gas chain saw market they are pretty darn good Don, if i were to get an electric i would get a Makita, i have heard good things about them.  If i were building a house, makita or milwalkee tools would be in my box, if i were cutting trees for a living, i would have nothing else but a gas stihl or Husky. 
Precaud, its good to hear you like your purchase! one questiuon, do you act as safe around the electric as you do a gas? I would think i would get slack about saftey with the electric and hurt myself.


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

Interesting question, MSG. Maybe I haven't used it enough to answer, but I don't anticipate that it will change my cutting habits. Except perhaps, I can really see going out and cutting for 10-15 minutes on a lunch break, for instance, which is something I would never do with the gas saw. With it, you know you're going to get all stinky and dirty so every session turns into a marathon...


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 2, 2006)

precaud said:
			
		

> Interesting question, MSG. Maybe I haven't used it enough to answer, but I don't anticipate that it will change my cutting habits. Except perhaps, I can really see going out and cutting for 10-15 minutes on a lunch break, for instance, which is something I would never do with the gas saw. With it, you know you're going to get all stinky and dirty so every session turns into a marathon...



Stinky/Dirty/Chainsaw

Oh baby!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 2, 2006)

precaud said:
			
		

> Interesting question, MSG. Maybe I haven't used it enough to answer, but I don't anticipate that it will change my cutting habits. Except perhaps, I can really see going out and cutting for 10-15 minutes on a lunch break, for instance, which is something I would never do with the gas saw. With it, you know you're going to get all stinky and dirty so every session turns into a marathon...



Very good point. The gassers i would not condiser breaking out on a lunch break, but now that i think about it, i dont know why not. It probably takes as long to bust out the extension cord as it does to fill and start a gasser. One thing like you say, the electrics are alot cleaner. But i usually get dirty from all the chips flying. You know its weird, the reason i asked that question about safter earlier is because i have this 18volt milwalkee cordless set, the circular saw i play with like a toy, my regular plug in one i treat with respect, even though i know the battery one will take a finger off in a millisecond.


----------



## suematteva (Aug 2, 2006)

One thing I have heard about the Sachs Dolmar Makita is the anti vibration system is not as good as the stihl or husky(this was from a long time husky user).  I have not run one recently.  Back in the 80's when I was logging it was a popular saw, that was pre makita though.  At one of the logging shows, I spoke with there sales manager and it seems like they are strengthening the dealer network.  He was was candid about some product problems in the past but he was very excited about the new products that they have come out with over the last few years.


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

In the one hands-on test of electric chain saws I read, they rated the Husky and Makita at the top of the pack, concluding that the Husky was a little smoother/quieter but the Makita cut better. I doubt you'd be unhappy with either one. Because of the way they're marketing it, the Makita can be had for less $$ right now... always a consideration...


----------



## suematteva (Aug 2, 2006)

precaud said:
			
		

> In the one hands-on test of electric chain saws I read, they rated the Husky and Makita at the top of the pack, concluding that the Husky was a little smoother/quieter but the Makita cut better. I doubt you'd be unhappy with either one. Because of the way they're marketing it, the Makita can be had for less $$ right now... always a consideration...



Precaud,

My above quote was in reference to their gas models only..sorry to cloud the waters..


----------



## Randy S (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Precaud,  what kind of wood are you cutting w/ the electric Makita?

SG


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

Pinion.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 2, 2006)

precaud said:
			
		

> In the one hands-on test of electric chain saws I read, they rated the Husky and Makita at the top of the pack, concluding that the Husky was a little smoother/quieter but the Makita cut better. I doubt you'd be unhappy with either one. Because of the way they're marketing it, the Makita can be had for less $$ right now... always a consideration...



Did they define "cut better?" Seems to me that's a function of the chain and bar,  not anything to do with the rest of the saw. A crap saw with a new bar and chain will cut as well as a top-of-the-line rig with the same cutting gear. Do you think they mean the Makita has more power?


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought the review was pretty well done, read it and tell me what you think:
http://www.nonoise.org/library/qz/ChainSawaPROOF.pdf


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to see the pics of the operator wearing safety gear.

I agree, it was a good review.

The "cut better" designation goes under the heading of "subjective cutting performance" which is another way of saying (the way I read it) that the noise level was considered seperately from the rest of the saw's performance. So basically, you've got "noise" and "handling" as the two main considerations. And that makes sense.

Now I know something about electric chainsaws. Thanks for the discussion and the link, precaud.


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

I too learned alot from it... to be honest, I didn't take the electrics seriously until I read this article.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 2, 2006)

It's interesting that the Stihl chaps I bought have a precautionary note about electric saws:  they have too much torque and can go through the protection.

Another thing I noted when perusing electric saws at HD:  they don't have anti-kickback chain brakes like the gassers.  Is this true of them all?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 2, 2006)

Historically, the problem with the more consumer-oriented saws is that they lacked some of the essential safety features. The electrics might be following this unfortunate trend. Certainly you could engineer in some sort of clutch that would reduce the risk of a torque-induced chap cut. Of course, all these things cost money and add weight. 

Another factor mentioned in precaud's link is the pollution potential with conventional gas saws, especially for the operator who's breathing it all in. I know that when I'm cutting multiple tanks, my wife complains about the lingering oily smoke smell that (she says) sticks around on my skin even after the Five Ss. Personally, with mosquitos as bad as they've been this summer, I'd like a little more smoke out of my saw sometimes. Anyway, along those lines, Stihl and Husqvarna have introduced a new engine design on their European saws that cuts emissions considerably and increases mileage in the process. Something about squirting more air into the combustion chamber and/or cycling the exhaust gasses back through the engine. Presumably they could cut noise emissions as well, if the EU required it.


----------



## wahoowad (Aug 2, 2006)

Momma loved her new electric lawnmower until she cut her third or fourth electrical cord!


----------



## tradergordo (Aug 2, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> precaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consumer Reports notes that electric saws took 2-4 times as long to cut wood as the fastest cutting gas powered saw they tested (the Husqvarna 345 at about $300).  You'd certainly get a lot more wood cut during your lunch break if you fired up the gas powered saw instead.  But I guess the major reason to use electric is to keep from annoying the neighbors with the noise?  Still, how much cutting does one family need to do (with a chainsaw, on their own property)?  Is 3 or 4 evenings a year going to bother the neighbors that much?


----------



## Roospike (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont own nor have i ever owned an "Electric Chainsaw"  only gas chainsaws . My question is : Why ? Really , what is the electric chainsaw good for , what are they being used for  ?  seriously . I can see having an electric chainsaw and not owning a gas chainsaw to trim stuff around the yard and such . Is anybody useing a Electric chainsaw to cut firewood ? again ,  seriously.  Is the owner of an Electric chainsaw having 6' - 8' ect logs delivered to there yard to cut up ? What is the advantage over a gasser for firewood.  Please explain to me the use if not just being a average home owner tree trimmer . I really cant see useing an Electric chainsaw to use for firewood supply . I do all my felling , bucking and loading out in the woods so an Electric chainsaw would not work for that .  Hook me up with information .


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 2, 2006)

You can use the electric saws in the woods, Roos, if you buy the backpack gen set.


----------



## precaud (Aug 2, 2006)

Work interfered with my forum posting (I hate it when that happens) ;-)

velvet and eric, the Makita has a kickback shutoff built into the handguard, just like a gas saw. And the "too much torque" argument seems an empty one... should people not buy bigger gas saws to get more torque, then?

gordo, CR must have been testing the el cheapo electrics... this one cuts just fine (must be all that torque)  

and roos, you're right, if you do all your saw work in the field, then this isn't for you. My ritual has changed over the years and I now gather logs and do all my bucking here. And since I only gather standing- or down- dead wood, I need a chain saw well less than 1/2 of the time even when I'm gathering. My axe gets used alot more than the saw...

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Roospike (Aug 2, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> You can use the electric saws in the woods, Roos, if you buy the backpack gen set.


 "I want to see" , "I want to see" ! Please post a picture of you when you get it all set up . Dont forget your water bottle. .....   ..... .....


----------



## Roospike (Aug 2, 2006)

precaud said:
			
		

> roos, you're right, if you do all your saw work in the field, then this isn't for you. My ritual has changed over the years and I now gather logs and do all my bucking here. And since I only gather standing- or down- dead wood, I need a chain saw well less than 1/2 of the time even when I'm gathering. My axe gets used alot more than the saw...
> 
> Did I miss anything?


 I would think hauling full tree trunks home to buck would be a lot of work , unless .......... one had the equment to load logs of this size on one said trailer / truck . Does it work out better to haul the tree trunks home and buck them there vs just doing it in the woods . Your useing an electric chainsaw once home, correct ?


----------



## suematteva (Aug 2, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> precaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was a well done review.  

All the stuff over 8" gets cut and bucked wherever it is cut, keeps home cleaner..  The smaller stuff down to about an inch gets left in 6-8 ft lengths and I cut this at home.  Some is with a hand saw others 5-8" gets wacked with the chainsaw..I was possibly thinking about the electric after hearing some forum members talking about them..My previous experience had been my grandfathers old 10" inch electric skilsaw.70's vintage....my bowsaw is almost faster.

I have had one neighbor complain about my saw on the weekends a couple years ago..At the time was cutting between 10:30 am and stop by 4 pm..Would not run constant cut a log, hand split, stack etc...Asked a couple other neighbors and most thought I was considerate, one older guy told me he wanted to here my saw the next day at 6 am..This was during February and March.

The neighbor who complained, the following Sunday was Easter, guess who was out there at 8 with a circular saw and hammer working on his shed.


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 3, 2006)

I  collect wood at the DPW brush drop off What ever I can load into my truck 6' *' lengths. It has to be cut and split.. There are times in life when one does not enjoy sucking down gas fumes in you face ot the ability to hear  
My  16 ton electyric splitter has juice already trhere So I unload the pk truck there for processing. Most of the cutting up is done by an electric saw. Power on demand just pull the switch no iddling no fumes My approach is to  pick away at it cut a little split a little and stack I agree my 6 gas saws are for remote cutting. I cut in lengths I can move and refine the lengths and processing later.
Because you can not see the wisdom of benifit I guess I should suck in gas fumes let the neighborhood know what I doing?
 I process 6 cords a year this way and after 30 years today I find out I have been going about it the wrong way? Or I am wasting my time because their is no value to my method? The Makita in question will out cut 2.3  gas poulans. Back in the day where I cleared over 100 house lots over 2.5 miles of roads there were no huskys. Homelite pros For real big stuff I had a 2 man Ranger it would cut 60" trees Excuse me if a homeowner is telling me what is best to accomplish  simple fire wood processing
  There is a situation this Makita does the task at hand quite well  you are right limited remote cutting need not apply


----------



## precaud (Aug 3, 2006)

> I would think hauling full tree trunks home to buck would be a lot of work , unless .......... one had the equment to load logs of this size on one said trailer / truck .


Depends what you mean by "logs of this size...". Here in NM, it's rare that I'm dealing with a log over say 20", with most in the 10-15 range. And remember, this is deadwood, so it's not as heavy as green. Yeah, occasionally it's a challenge to get one up into the truck, but most are manageable...



> Does it work out better to haul the tree trunks home and buck them there vs just doing it in the woods.


It works better for me. I can remove 2-3 loads in one day if I leave the bucking and stacking for later. And by stacking higher in the truck bed, I don't come home with much less wood, if at all.



> Your useing an electric chainsaw once home, correct ?


I am now!


----------



## Roospike (Aug 3, 2006)

Great points of view . Again , my questions are from lack of use and knowledge of electric chainsaws . Please dont take offense to the questions . Kick back , pop the top of a kool one and keep the information rolling . 





> Excuse me if a homeowner is telling me what is best to accomplish simple fire wood processing


 ??? Does this statement have "my" name on it Don ?


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 3, 2006)

Roo  ITs the heat we all are a bit edgy sorry. 103 here till the thunderstorms came threw.  Never saw lighting show like this one it took out my pool filter. So many ground stikes. Bad night on the golf course had to quit after 5 holes one under par go figure.


----------



## Roospike (Aug 3, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Roo  ITs the heat we all are a bit edgy sorry. 103 here till the thunderstorms came threw.  Never saw lighting show like this one it took out my pool filter. So many ground stikes. Bad night on the golf course had to quit after 5 holes one under par go figure.


 Went from 95° to 72° once some storms ran through our area today , that heat is he)) on things . #1 103° #2 thunderstorms #3 lighting nailing pool filter And the worst one of all #4 Bad night on the golf course had to quit after 5 holes one under par .  I'd be on edge too . fresh start brotherman .


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2006)

Is the fifth hole the one with the ferris wheel, the waterfall or the little house?


----------



## Roospike (Aug 3, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Is the fifth hole the one with the ferris wheel, the waterfall or the little house?


LOL ! Fell off my chair on that one . Big spoon to stir the pot .


----------



## suematteva (Aug 3, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Is the fifth hole the one with the ferris wheel, the waterfall or the little house?



Oh MAN.....THat is good...


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually I hit my new big bertha  454 TI and finally I was chushing it. The feeling when you know you got it all
I hit a couple drives in the 280plus range, Second shot on the par 5 540yds hit in front of the green and bounced and rolled threw it
 I missed the windmill.  A chip and the next put went right threw the clown nose and into the cup. Arrived at the 6th tee, Rumbling of thunder is getting closer I saw the first flash. Rented a cart the first time this year, figuring  it was so hot.  Man  peddle to the metal  arriving to the club house, in the not too far distance lightning was making all kinds of ground strikes At that point players were running to the clubhouse (Put puttt golf insert snack shack) I figured I would wait it out and go back to continue the round. The lighting never let up and it was getting too dark to finish.  I had only one silver bullit I wanted to finish that round.

 Arive home, been having problems with the pool water, sanitary but  cloudy ect.  go to turn on the filter ziltch. The pool filter, is on the curcuit I have 200' of cord on the ground, to my electric splitter. I usually leave it plugged in.  I needed the cord for my air compressor and up plugged the splitter. What I think happened,  the back of my lot is a bit higher and Lighting hit must have found the cord and backed into the filter. My splitter would have been toast. No real concern I have an entire backup filter I can put in service. Right now that seems to be the extent of the damage.  My wife  said the strike was the loudest she ever heard and knew it hit real close./  All the lights flashed off but came back on

 In the middle of the golf course is a  restroom  building, Many golfers use it to take cover   One lightning strike hit so close it started traveling along the ground towards the  shelter Fortunately it dissipated before reaching them, though two said the felt a fuzzy funny sensation that went up their legs.  That place emptied out to a full scale run to the club house..  Not so much so to seek shelter but for a change in shorts.. I guess a few soild them. And who knew Putt putt could be so exciting.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2006)

"I missed the windmill.  A chip and the next put went right threw the clown nose and into the cup."

Love it! I knew that Elk sense of humor would come through. Man, I am glad nobody got hurt in the adventure. It sounds like ya'll were getting hammered by that lightning. Years ago on a Saturday morning I was just pouring my first cup when an explosion occured. I happened to be looking across the family room at that moment and saw the blue flame come out of the top of my three day old VCR. I walked outside and a pretty good sized Poplar twenty or thirty feet from the house was toothpicks.

Hard to believe with the heat and the storms that the stoves will be lighting off in a couple of months.


----------



## tradergordo (Aug 3, 2006)

If I did a lot of cutting at home, I would definitely consider an electric (but only if it can really cut well - I got fed up real fast with my first gas saw, a 42cc and traded up for a 55cc model). I wonder how many people actually do a lot of cutting at their home (and have neighbors close by).  I guess there are more people now getting whole logs delivered to their house, so it may work for them.  I would think most people who collect their own wood do almost all bucking away from home and do maybe an hour's worth of cutting at home every year?  And am I the only person who has a gas chainsaw that DOESN'T spew exhaust, gas, and oil into their face?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 3, 2006)

precaud: The big question is, do electric chain saws have inertial chain brakes in addition to to the hand-activated lever? Seems to me anything with enough torque to cut through kevlar chaps ought to have an automatic chain brake, just like the gas saws do.

I used to buy loads of logs and cut all my wood in the backyard. I was always very careful not to start cutting too early in the morning and I tried to get 'er done as quickly as possible so as not to drag things out  too long and possibly piss the neighbors off.

The only exception was one summer morning. The people in the back had a few cottages that they would rent out and let friends stay in during the summer. On the evening before my wood was due to arrive, they had a big, loud, drunken party that went into the wee hours. Naturally, I'm trying to rest up for the Big Day. My guy showed up with the tri-axle dump truck bright and early the next morning, which we dumped over in the section of the yard closest to the cottages. It makes a big sound and a thud when 7 cords of hardwood logs hits the ground all at once. That and the sound of my Jonsereds Model 90 and periodic pounding with the maul probably aggravated the hangover situation. At least I hope so.

In retrospect, they probably should have invited me to their party.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2006)

A man after my own heart Eric J. 

When they cut into the woods next to my place to build more homes the realtor parked a trailer to sell out of at the end of my driveway. I pitched a groan and was told that it was on the utility easement and I could essentially go pound sand.

The next day I went down and dropped a huge red oak right behind it. It took me weeks to cut up that tree since I only fired Ole Yaller down there during the time that real estate agents were in the trailer.


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 3, 2006)

Eric think about it has anyone ever given you crap with a chainsaw  running in your hands?  Naturally you could not hear  them anyways
 Rev up the saw once or twice the Ask them " are you talking to me" One of DeNero's better lines

 Well I checked out the Filter pump situation Good news its ok The way I figure it the lighting followed the extention cords to the plug.
 would have entered the house but I have the filter motor grounded to the metal pool walls. I think what was left of the surge followed the ground to the pool and spared my home. I now thank god I was smart enough to ground the motor to the pool. I have a switch plug the filter motor is plugged into. I think the switch plug, is the only thing the lightning took out. What a break.

  Some codes are there to protect. The code that mandates grounding of that motor is one of them. I remember 12 years back.  why the plug has a ground?  But I did it with #8 wire. It paid off yersterday..

Eric I wonder if tool rentals have the good Makitas or Husky's for rent ? That way there one could try them out first before making the investment, Experience using them for the job at hand.   You know what to look for in a chainsaw. Can you make some calls to demo one? Most here reconise you as  the most knowledgeable, pertaining to chainsaws, here on The Hearth


----------



## suematteva (Aug 3, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> precaud: The big question is, do electric chain saws have inertial chain brakes in addition to to the hand-activated lever? Seems to me anything with enough torque to cut through kevlar chaps ought to have an automatic chain brake, just like the gas saws do.
> 
> I used to buy loads of logs and cut all my wood in the backyard. I was always very careful not to start cutting too early in the morning and I tried to get 'er done as quickly as possible so as not to drag things out  too long and possibly piss the neighbors off.
> 
> ...



Good Story Eric.

My Neighbor started right in on me...He starts out about how he comes out to the country to hear the birds sing (never see him outside) and this is not an industrial area....No Hi i am next door neighbor, good to meet you...I told him this is how we heat our house and I try to be considerate with the hours and time of year, feb and march everyones windows are closed...Am standing looking at two tri-axle loads of logs and he then tells me I should get a electric chainsaw...Laughed and said sorry will be here all summer...what do you want me to do take the muffler off my truck and put it on the saw...end of discussion..

6 months later was burning brush, fire about the size of wheelbarrow, gravel all around.  Shovel and rake 10 ft from fire and hose charged. Had rain off and on day before and when started fire..Town fire guy shows up at the house,  wants to know if my fire say yes, he got a call from a neighbor about fire and negligence..Told me i was doing it properly and was glad to see the tools and hose ready just in case..Asked him who called would not tell me..told me not to worry about it...told me next time i wanted to burn just give them a call to let them know and no problems...  

Other neighbors have had problems with him..The neghbor who told me to start cutting at 6 am goes to Florida for winter, he returned to find 3 of his birdhouses that had been in trees that technically were on this other guys property on the ground back in his yard...The previous owner had given him permission to put the bird houses there. He confronted the neighbor and he told him the wind must have taken them down...

The last couple years it has been quiet. Thankfully.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 3, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Eric I wonder if tool rentals have the good Makitas or Husky's for rent ? That way there one could try them out first before making the investment, Experience using them for the job at hand.   You know what to look for in a chainsaw. Can you make some calls to demo one? Most here reconise you as  the most knowledgeable, pertaining to chainsaws, here on The Hearth



Thanks for that, elk, but I think the guys like earthharvester (and others on this board) who make their livings with chain saws know more about them than I do. But I do have some contacts with the manufacturers, so maybe I can swing a loan or check them out at one of the trade shows I'll be going to later this summer. You're right--I'd like to try one of the better ones and compare. They sound like a great alternative for someone who wants to cut wood in their yard, but keep the noise to a minimum.

Might be better than a Sawzall for some of that extensive indoor remodeling work, too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2006)

"Might be better than a Sawzall for some of that extensive indoor remodeling work, too. "

Gas saws work pretty well for remodeling too. Twenty years ago, on a Saturday morning, a guy down the hill's wife said she wished she had a country kitchen with a bay window and lots of light. Her husband wrote up a list of materials and sent her to Lowe's in the truck.

Just as she pulled back in the driveway the whole outside wall of the kitchen fell out of the side of the house. Standing in the middle of the hole was my neighbor holding his big ole forty year old commerical Poulan. Grinning from ear to ear. Two weeks later she had the nicest kitchen in the neighborhood.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 3, 2006)

'ja hear about the one where the couple got into a maritial dispute and decided to get divorced and split everything right down the middle, 50/50? When the soon-to-be-ex-wife was down at her lawyer's, the old boy got out his chainsaw and cut the house in half--right down the middle, 50/50.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> 'ja hear about the one where the couple got into a maritial dispute and decided to get divorced and split everything right down the middle, 50/50? When the soon-to-be-ex-wife was down at her lawyer's, the old boy got out his chainsaw and cut the house in half--right down the middle, 50/50.



Or this:


----------



## tradergordo (Aug 3, 2006)

Was that his half of the plane or hers?  

p.s.  Does anyone know why electric chainsaws are so quiet but you can hear an electric ciruclar saw from a mile away?  You always know when someone in the neighborhood is cutting with a circular saw.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 3, 2006)

That's a very good question, gordo. Maybe a circular saw has some sort of noisy fan for cooling the bearings, while an electric chainsaw uses oil? Just a WAG.

BB: Just goes to show, chainsaws don't kill airplanes; maniacs kill airplanes.


----------



## suematteva (Aug 3, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Eric Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember that episode of saturday night live with Belushi,,,Samuri divorce court..he was cutting everything in half with his japanese sword..


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Husky 136 (a Poulan) and a remington electric.  I use the remington only when I have to deal with the lighter weight, like when I'm on a ladder or up in a tree.  Otherwise the Gas saw with no cord is more convenient for my tastes.  Also I find the gas saw less tiresome.  As for cutting power...Hmm I think the gas has it beat, but the electric is no slouch.  The gas saw runs the chain faster.  The electric seems to bounce around a lot, maybe needs sharpening!


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 7, 2006)

> p.s.  Does anyone know why electric chainsaws are so quiet but you can hear an electric ciruclar saw from a mile away?  You always know when someone in the neighborhood is cutting with a circular saw.



 Maybe rotating at 5500+  rpms creates  a bit of noise.


----------



## precaud (Sep 19, 2006)

I lost track of this thread after it got moved, so here's a followup. I've now used the Makita to cut 2 cords to length, and I absolutely love it. It's quiet, smooth, torquey, lightweight, and doesn't force me to breathe gas fumes. It makes the Stihl gas saw feel clunky. Highly recommended!


----------



## DonCT (Sep 19, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Eric Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like the plane the Myth Busters were investigating. I never would have thought it could happen, but it worked.


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't think it would work either untill I watched the show


----------



## Jags (Sep 19, 2006)

tradergordo said:
			
		

> Was that his half of the plane or hers?
> 
> p.s.  Does anyone know why electric chainsaws are so quiet but you can hear an electric ciruclar saw from a mile away?  You always know when someone in the neighborhood is cutting with a circular saw.



I think you will find the reason is the difference in the gearing of each machine.  The chainsaw is reduced gearing, causing the chain to travel at a lesser speed than the motor (increases power, kinda like 1st gear in your car).  The circular saw is direct drive, running the blade at the same speed as the motor, some are actually geared up (gives faster, better cut).  The increased rpm of the circular saw makes the loud "whine".  Not to mention that most circular saws have bigger motors than most electric chainsaws.  NOTE I said most here guys, there are exeptions to the rules.


----------



## Kilted (Feb 21, 2007)

Last spring I had to restock my woodpile after installing a new EPA wood burning insert.  I had an old 10" chain saw.  Just no longer up to the job and I could no longer find bars.  Bought a Remington cut ok felt yuck.  Did some research and returned the Remington and bought the Makita UC4000.

Later  an ash tree was dropped in the neighborhood, I ask for some electrons and bucked down the 12" limbs, and the 30" trunk.  It took me 2.5 hours to cut and haul the tree out.  It made about .6 cord.

Since I get my firewood from my neighorhood, a quieter electric is nicer.  The chainsaw work very well.

Next thought would be using a Honda EU2000i gas generator or a 120 volt inverter.  Why just get a gas chain saw, 'cause its gas.

-- Brandy


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 21, 2007)

My electric is 4 hp.
http://www.poulanpro.com/poulanpro/viewProductDetails.do?productID=157
I imagine current draw would be a concern if you would use a small mobile source.


----------



## Kilted (Feb 22, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> My electric is 4 hp.
> http://www.poulanpro.com/poulanpro/viewProductDetails.do?productID=157
> I imagine current draw would be a concern if you would use a small mobile source.



I could not find any specs, what are the voltage and amp ratings?

-- Brandy


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 22, 2007)

It hasn't blown my 20 amp, 120v circuit breaker.


----------

